# Yes!!!



## airelibre

Since there is no true word for yes in Chinese, how does a person express joy over an outcome?
For example in a game show when someone gets the answer right, what would they shout?
(I learnt mandarin for a little while but I'm happy to hear about any dialect)
Thank you


----------



## bubokribuck

Native Cantonese speakers will say "Yes!" or "Yeah!" just like native English speakers do (or sometimes they say "hou yeah" which is equivalent to "太好了" in Mandarin). However, Mandarin speakers may use words such as "太好了", "太棒了" to express such feelings.​


----------



## Vampirefan

In a game show when someone gets the answer right, you can say 强/你太强了（very colloquial and used by young people）, which means strong but in this case, it means good. Or you can say 真厉害！/ 真棒！/ 真聪明！/ 太给力了！（the last one is a new word but in recent years it is the most used one, you can see 给力 everywhere on the Internet）


----------



## bubokribuck

Vampirefan said:


> In a game show when someone gets the answer right, you can say 强/你太强了（very colloquial and used by young people）, which means strong but in this case, it means good. Or you can say 真厉害！/ 真棒！/ 真聪明！/ 太给力了！（the last one is a new word but in recent years it is the most used one, you can see 给力 everywhere on the Internet）


I think what the poster meant was if YOU got the answer right, how would YOU express your joy over it.​


----------



## yuechu

I've seen Mandarin speakers say "Oh yeah" in English too (while speaking Chinese). I imagine there must be a way of saying it in Chinese too though...


----------



## xiaolijie

baosheng said:


> I've seen Mandarin speakers say "Oh yeah" in English too (while speaking Chinese). I imagine there must be a way of saying it in Chinese too though...


I think that should involve some version of "好", such as (but not limited to) those mentioned by bubokribuck in post #2.


----------



## SuperXW

Surely there are more vulgar slangs for "Yes!!!"  besides others' suggestions, for example, 牛×...


----------



## ithaca.fox

in daily life, most people say"操"


----------



## ztxforever

ithaca.fox said:


> in daily life, most people say"操"



"操" express angre in daily life。
I say “Oh～yeah～” for express my joy usually。
And  someone say “太棒了”“太好啦”。


----------



## ithaca.fox

ztxforever said:


> "操" express angre in daily life。
> I say “Oh～yeah～” for express my joy usually。
> And  someone say “太棒了”“太好啦”。


"cao" has multible meanings
can be question, joy, angry, suprise and so on


----------



## ztxforever

ithaca.fox said:


> "cao" has multible meanings
> can be question, joy, angry, suprise and so on



反正我解决了某些技术问题之后的兴奋是从来不靠“操”来表达的。
我认识的人里面也没有靠这个字来表达兴奋。

说实话，用这个字我只能表达愤怒，比如玩游戏的时候被队友卖了，或者是由于不小心挂掉了之类的。


----------



## zhouhaochen

airelibre said:


> Since there is no true word for yes in Chinese, how does a person express joy over an outcome?
> For example in a game show when someone gets the answer right, what would they shout?
> (I learnt mandarin for a little while but I'm happy to hear about any dialect)
> Thank you


thats actually an interesting thought. When I think about the situation, I would always see the person making a gesture, never really saying anything (not saying there is no word - but it seems to me that often none is used).
There is no shortage of words that could express the sentiment (好etc. - I would disagree with using "cao" here, as that usually has a negative mearning) all can express the meaning, but in many cases it seems to me it is just a gesture. Seems to be more a cultural than a linguistic difference to me.


----------



## 南島君

zhouhaochen said:


> ...（恕刪）
> I would disagree with using "cao" here, as that usually has a negative mearning
> ...（恕刪）





ztxforever said:


> 反正我解决了某些技术问题之后的兴奋是从来不靠“操”来表达的。
> 我认识的人里面也没有靠这个字来表达兴奋。
> 
> 说实话，用这个字我只能表达愤怒，比如玩游戏的时候被队友卖了，或者是由于不小心挂掉了之类的。


 
I actually agree with ithaca.fox, and although I don't speak in such manner, in tw, _幹_ is mostly used in a parallel sense with _操_, when someone is in emotional state, regardless of the cause.

Another example comes from English, and probably you might had heard of people saying _fuck yeah / fuck_ in an overjoyed tone, maybe, say, in a football match, the moment a player score a goal, his supporter might had scream aloud _fuck yeaaaaahhhhh_?


----------



## ztxforever

南島君 said:


> I actually agree with ithaca.fox, and although I don't speak in such manner, in tw, _幹_ is mostly used when someone is in emotional state, regardless of the cause.
> 
> Another example comes from English, and probably you might had heard of people saying _fuck yeah / fuck_ in an overjoyed tone, maybe, say, in a football match, the moment a player score a goal, his supporter might had scream aloud _fuck yeaaaaahhhhh_?



在大陆，我接触的人里面，没有人使用“操”去表示类似兴奋的“yes！！”的这种意思。可以表示愤怒，表示惊讶。
比如“操，你踩我干嘛？”“操，吓死我了。”

表示兴奋的话，我们都会喊“耶”，其实就是从英文“yes”or“yeah”过来的谐音。
比如“耶，我们又赢了”“太棒了，进球了”“好，干的不错”。
如果换成“操，我们又赢了”“操，进球了”“操，干的不错”的话，前两个句子感觉上有一点不愿意赢或者不愿意进球的意思，第三个句子倒是看上去没什么问题，也略有兴奋的含义，但是我感觉不如“好”或者“yeah”更有感觉。

而且“操”这个词，通常是不文明的，不文雅的，在大陆，很少有女士会说这个字，即使用来表达愤怒。


----------



## BODYholic

ithaca.fox said:


> in daily life, most people say"操"



I can't vouch for the "most people" part but "操" is vulgar and super-unrefined. It is used mainly in swearing. May be there are some 台客 or 痞子 use it to punctuate every sentence that spills from their mouths whenever they feel happy or sad. I don't think it is a fair way to generalize it.

"靠" may be a more subtle way to express it. It's colloquial, but still not in good taste. At least, it is less vulgar to the ears.


----------



## ithaca.fox

ztxforever said:


> 在大陆，我接触的人里面，没有人使用“操”去表示类似兴奋的“yes！！”的这种意思。可以表示愤怒，表示惊讶。
> 比如“操，你踩我干嘛？”“操，吓死我了。”
> 
> 表示兴奋的话，我们都会喊“耶”，其实就是从英文“yes”or“yeah”过来的谐音。
> 比如“耶，我们又赢了”“太棒了，进球了”“好，干的不错”。
> 如果换成“操，我们又赢了”“操，进球了”“操，干的不错”的话，前两个句子感觉上有一点不愿意赢或者不愿意进球的意思，第三个句子倒是看上去没什么问题，也略有兴奋的含义，但是我感觉不如“好”或者“yeah”更有感觉。
> 
> 而且“操”这个词，通常是不文明的，不文雅的，在大陆，很少有女士会说这个字，即使用来表达愤怒。


"yes!!!"翻译过来要简短有力，要爆破音，除了操还能说啥呢？你翻译成耶何如用yes？翻译成好，自己琢磨琢磨够不够味道？
口语是口语书面语是书面语，武汉重庆的妹儿没事尚要日人祖宗，耶来耶去的是不是太做作了？
这是脏话不假，可是说话一股子“你想怎样”味道的娘炮，恐怕也有点不那么好吧

当然女士另说


----------



## SuperXW

Arguing about 好 or 操 is meaningless. Anyone has a little bit knowledge about English would get the meaning. It's only a choice of style. Depending on the situation (time/region/sceanario/personality...), one can use 好/操/牛x/成了/太棒了/...... to express this emotion just like in English people may say "Great!/Fuck!/Fucking awesome!/Excellent!/Wonderful!.........."


----------

